# icd 9



## arizona1 (Nov 20, 2010)

how would you code, herpetic rash?
thank you


----------



## bucajack (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe under Herpes zoster codes. They are 053


----------



## msjenni1970 (Nov 20, 2010)

Depends on where the rash is manifesting, but could be 053.79.. ?  It's a tricky one.


----------



## msjenni1970 (Nov 20, 2010)

Or if it's simplex it could also be 054.79...  

You should post what you decided on..


----------

